# Picking a good Jack Dempsey.



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

I've seen many Jacks and was wondering if the darker colored black ones vs the light gray Jacks stay more beautiful. I was also wondering because I have seen tanks where they were all black in one and then gray in the other if it's likely these are same sex tanks. The gray being female and the dark black being male.


----------



## Gump (Aug 2, 2006)

Usually if they are dark with a lot of black they are stressed or in conditions that are not correct. I would try to find a lighter one that is showing its dominance in the pack of little JDs at the store. If you find a bigger one and it looks good then pick it up. 
Males will have more pointed dorsal and anal fin when larger and they also lack spotting on their lower jaw. females will have rounded fins and a spotted mask.


----------



## davedudeman (Jun 25, 2007)

Cool. I really don't have the space right now, but it's good to know.


----------

